# New Motor For Alumacraft 1540 (1542 - 2 inches)



## fishnmusician (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello All,

Just bought one of the Alumacraft 1540 jon boats from Academy Sports here in Augusta, GA. My previous boat was a 1980 bass tracker 16 foot, which was a little more than I needed for what I do (mainly fish for flatheads from the bank at Lake Thurmond) but like to run around and explore the islands and such with my wife and sometimes my dad or brother during the day. I have a Honda BF5A which is fine for the boat with myself in it, and has been a great motor, but doesn't quite cut it with a companion. Looking at getting the BF20 or BF15. There is quite a bit of $$$ between the options on these motors, almost $1000 between the BF20 base model and the BF20 with tilt/electric start. I am 6'3"" in fairly good shape, is it worth the money for the options? (I do not use a trolling motor)

Thanks!
Lewis


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 29, 2010)

Electric start in my opinion is well worth it, and where I fish having a tilt and trim is almost a must. Nothing like having too much gear in the wrong place and not being able to trim the motor in the chop to keep from getting soaked. Plus being able to lift the motor over stumps and rocks is a great bonus.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 29, 2010)

First, welcome to the forum. There's probably not much on aluminum boats and motors that you can't find here. Second, I agree with huntinfool's comments on the motor. For me, there's nothing like having a reliable electric start and using the rope only as a backup in case the battery is too low to crank it. And the tilt is also great for shallow water running. Yes, the price difference may be considerable but these two features alone imho make it well worth it.


----------



## Zum (Jun 29, 2010)

You say your in shape,I'd just buy the pull start.
An extra(if there is such a thing)grand in my pocket,that be my way of thinking.
I had a 40hp and now a 30hp both pull starts.
Unless there something wrong with my(/your) motor they should start by the third pull.
If I "had" the extra I might buy electric but I'd seriously think about extra hp and tilt/trim before electric.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd also go with just the pull start and use the extra $ for more upgrades to the boat. Power tilt and trim are a nice feature though, I guess it all depends on what you'll be doing (driving most of the time vs fishing most of the time). You can get some pretty good deals on short shaft manual start motors. Also, the tilt/trim will add some weight, just a thought.


----------



## fishnmusician (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied to my post.... I can tell this site is going to be a great source of information. 

Maiden voyage will be tomorrow.... I ended up purchasing the Honda BF15D with electric start. It was a little on the high dollar side for a 15 hp, but was easy enough to tilt by hand that I don't think I will miss the power tilt for what I will be using it for. The dealer set it up in a test tank, and I could not believe how quiet and smooth the thing ran at idle.

This motor seems to be be basically a downrated bf20 from what I have been able to read - 500 or so less top RPMS and different carb jetting, etc... I can live with a few less mph if it means less fuel consumption and longer motor life. 

Anyway, thanks again! Looking forward to bobbing around like a cork tomorrow while all the jet skis and "Nitro Blasters" are tearing up the lake... I'll be island hopping, finding arrowheads and fat pine for the fire. When the sun goes down and the summer folk go to sleep, time to catch a few cats!

Watching the movie "Bait Shop" and rooting for Bill Engval.....


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

I am sure you will enjoy the Honda. Yea they are very quiet.

congrats!

Henry


----------

